# Any makeup teachers in here?



## makeup4ever (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Any makeup teachers in here? I'm thinking of doing my Cert IV Training and Assessment Course at TAFE so I can teach makeup on a professional level. I've studied Special FX and completed my Diploma in Advanced Makeup Artistry and am thinking of leaving my comfy counter job to teach. What are the skills and requirements I would need? Is it true that they earn between $40-$60/hour?! I feel like I'm at a stage in my life where I need to do something more in addition to freelance, to earn a living. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Esme (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, hun, most of the folks on here are in the US or Europe and won't know what TAFE is, maybe you should explain it more.
And, I only know about Perth, but you would have a hard time finding full time work here teaching, much less at that sort of pay.


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2008)

The $40-60 p/hr rates are for trade teachers on hourly rates. No private colleges will pay that much and most TAFE contracts are salaried, not wage-based.

You need a cert in WTA (the level required varies from state to state) and at least five years of industry experience. Counter cosmetics doesn't count as industry experience unless you're teaching retail service certificates.


----------

